# Contest!!!!!!



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok here are the catagories

Jumping (Must be u riding)
Cutest moment (Cut pix of u and ur horse or just urhorse)
Best braids (Mane and/or tail)
HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## webdawg (Jun 17, 2007)

*Wesley and I*


----------



## Fancygal (May 14, 2009)

heres my cutest moment picture


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> Ok here are the catagories
> You didn't say if there was a limit so if you want just pick out the one u think is better.
> *Jumping *
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_xu-aEST-W7o/Sg9irNtNJJI/AAAAAAAAACo/kHPTAKrDyiI/s1600-h/shopic.bmp
> ...


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

sorry about the really bad photos I don't have a scanner so i had to take a photo of a photo lol

best plait








cutest moment


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> VanillaBean said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here are the catagories
> ...


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> Trissacar said:
> 
> 
> > I cant click the link...
> ...


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

*Jumping *
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_xu-aEST-W7o/Sg9irNtNJJI/AAAAAAAAACo/kHPTAKrDyiI/s1600-h/shopic.bmp
*Cutest moment *
http://www.zootoo.com/photo/photo427522?OXxufDUwNDE0OHxufG58MA==
http://www.zootoo.com/photo/oneofmyfavoritepictures1?OXxufDUwNDE0OHxufG58MA==
*Best braids (Mane and/or tail)*
http://www.zootoo.com/photo/markiestail?OXxufDUwNDE0OHxufG58MA==
]zootoo.com - view photo


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

*Jumping 

* http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_xu-aEST-W7o/Sg9irNtNJJI/AAAAAAAAACo
/kHPTAKrDyiI/s1600-h/shopic.bmp

*Cutest moment *
http://www.zootoo.com/photo/photo427522?OXxufDUwNDE0OHxufG58MA==

http://www.zootoo.com/photo
/oneofmyfavoritepictures1?OXxufDUwNDE0OHxufG58MA==

*Best braids (Mane and/or tail)*
http://www.zootoo.com/photo/markiestail?OXxufDUwNDE0OHxufG58MA==

]zootoo.com - view photo


Darn it.


----------



## SpringWolf (May 6, 2009)

I have a cute picture...its not me...but its my son and his horse Strider...the day he came home last year.

Does that count?!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

SpringWolf said:


> I have a cute picture...its not me...but its my son and his horse Strider...the day he came home last year.
> 
> Does that count?!


A horse and his boy.


----------



## SpringWolf (May 6, 2009)

Trissacar said:


> A horse and his boy.


 
haha...I almost wrote that in there!! was exactly what i was thinking!!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

SpringWolf said:


> haha...I almost wrote that in there!! was exactly what i was thinking!!


LOL. Thats the name of a book by C.S. Lewis.


----------



## leviijeans (May 17, 2009)

Here is mine


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

leviijeans said:


> Here is mine


Pretty horse


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhh, brings back memories of my Chronicles Of Narnia Boxe Set that I grew up with. Great book series! Old, but great!

Now that you brought up the name of the 1 book, I am suprised that they didn't make the movie after the Lion The Witch And The Wardrobe?? They made Prince Caspian, and skipped right over A Horse And His Boy.













> haha...I almost wrote that in there!! was exactly what i was thinking!!


I think that would of been a perfect title for your lovely picture. Your sons horse is beautiful! What breed? TB?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome pix everyone keep posting!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Ahhh, brings back memories of my Chronicles Of Narnia Boxe Set that I grew up with. Great book series! Old, but great!
> 
> Now that you brought up the name of the 1 book, I am suprised that they didn't make the movie after the Lion The Witch And The Wardrobe?? They made Prince Caspian, and skipped right over A Horse And His Boy.
> 
> ...


Cuz they wanted to do them with the same characters since they r children all in a row. I didn't think they were going to do them in the order he wrote them in. Did you know that JJR tolkien and C.S. Lewis were like best friends?! Little know fact.


----------



## SpringWolf (May 6, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Ahhh, brings back memories of my Chronicles Of Narnia Boxe Set that I grew up with. Great book series! Old, but great!
> 
> Now that you brought up the name of the 1 book, I am suprised that they didn't make the movie after the Lion The Witch And The Wardrobe?? They made Prince Caspian, and skipped right over A Horse And His Boy.
> 
> ...


Yes I remember that book!! I have it...somewhere!! I was REALLY looking forward to that movie.....

No, not a TB!! he's a registered Appendix Trakehner, His dam was a trakehner (i'd have to look up the bloodlines) and his sire is a hanoverian (eventing Champion Winston)


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

cutest moment:







This is my pony and his buddy Finn.

braids:







This is my friends pony when we were at a horse show.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

JumpingJellyBean said:


> cutest moment:
> View attachment 7183
> 
> This is my pony and his buddy Finn.
> ...


 Love the first 1!


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Trissacar said:


> Love the first 1!


Haha... thank you!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Cutest moment:


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

can i enter in cutest moment?
his name is Continental Zip!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

great photo's


----------



## Horse Mumbler (May 26, 2009)

*Jumping*

Me and Answered Prayer for the jumping contest. Can I use this pic for grooming too? 
The other pic is for the cutest moment, that's Lou showing his true colors!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

For Jumping, here's me on the Dutch stallion, Lodestar. (this was a lesson, not a show, hence why I'm just dressed in barn colours )









For cutest moment, these are of my TB, Simon Says.


















And i have no pictures of braids, because I'm not sure my boy's ever even had them lol.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

jumping, me(jade)and apache(shes 5 years old) 2.6ft. 15hh









Brandy and me(jade) jumping 3.3ft. 13.2hh


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Jumping:
Me and Denny jumping bareback several years ago



















Cutest Picture:

Percheron John and "Mini-Percheron" Dobe (built exactly the same just smaller scale)










Belgian Mule Tiny and his best friend Mini-burro Olen










Best Braid: (more like only braid as these are the only pix I have with a braid in them)
Koda


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

I am not really entering the contest, but I thought I'd she som cuties 

My younger son:









My older son (avatar):









My hubby - story:he's a bull rider and my mom thinks it's hilarious when he wears his chaps (for some reason LOL) so she insisted he wore them while riding my horse LOL









Love this pic: my mom's mare and foal









I have no idea who these pics are of but I got them in my email:


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

hahah i love the 'Whats under your tree this Christmas?'


----------



## Barrel_racer_0 (May 12, 2008)

Enter in braids? 









Cutest moment?


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

cutest moment


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

"CUTEST MOMENT" My daughter Katie on her lesson horse "Bandit". She's the one on the left - taken last weekend.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I don't really have a good cutest moment pic, but here's one (I look a little retarded)


----------



## SpringWolf (May 6, 2009)

oh i couldnt help myself!! another picture for cutest moment. its not me again...its my son and his horse...happened last night...thankfully he had his cell phone with him to take this pic....i had to lighten it up a bit.....

you cant quite tell in the pic...but the horse IS licking his face! It was tooooo cute!!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

*jumping and cute moment*

me and angel jumping bareback four shots funny thing is these were taken from four different jumps (It was an accident)
then cute pic of paint mare








then

































angel and gerrie in stalls gerrie doing the stallion stance cute pic:


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Cutest Moment











Best Braids


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Jumping


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

who won what?


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Cutest moments:









My GD with our horse:









my DD with her horse:


----------



## jz131 (Jun 20, 2009)

cutest


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Is it closing soon? Also, who's in charge of making the polls?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes! sorry i am judging today!! eep sorry it took so long!!

Jumping - Jadeewood

Best braids - Jumping Jelly Bean

Cutest moment - Quixotic (#2)


YAY lol!


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Best Braids, Jazz


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, i won the jumping ?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

jadeewood said:


> wow, i won the jumping ?


 yeah great pic!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, thats the 1st thing i won on here, thanks ever so much


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

This is me and my horse Cutter in her stall while she is lying down and my friend Pam who I am allowing to ride her this summer because her mare that I gave her is raising my foal Caddo right now so she is not being rode. She wanted to ride Cinnamon but I told her not to because she will act up to get to her foal. Great mom but overly protective.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

jadeewood said:


> wow, thats the 1st thing i won on here, thanks ever so much


lol no prob...ive nvr won anything either ='( lol


----------

